# S&W Revolver Date of Birth



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Anybody know how to find out when my Smith revolver was produced? I tried over on the S & W forum but with no luck. There has got to be a register somewhere on the net that can give you an approximate date the gun was manufactured based on the serial # (99R9***). Help!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Charlie there's none that I know of on the net. Give me all of the serial number but the last two numbers and I' see if I can help you.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Baldy. I put it in (edited) my original post. I x'd the last three but I'll dig it out and give you all but the last two if it helps. Lemme' know.
Charlie


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me see what I can do. What's the Caliber and is there a model number on it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Let me see what I can do. What's the Caliber and is there a model number on it.


It's the one I got from Txpete. It's a 629-4 Mountain gun in .44 mag. Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've had luck emailing S&W to get a year on a couple of old revolvers. As long as you don't ask for the "history," there's no charge.




> Hi,
> This handgun was manufactured in 2000
> 
> Thank you
> ...


-Paul


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'll email S&W. Thanks. Did you get my PM? I sent it just a little while ago.
Charlie


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Charlie here's all I could find and this might not be 100% but close. The model says it was built in 1997 or newer. Now I could not verify this in the standard catalog with that serial number. It may be a special run with a series of numbers of their own. If that's the case it would be worth a buck or two more. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Baldy. It definately is worth a buck or two..........to me! It's a keeper/shooter. I think Pete and I both came out OK on the deal. I'll look into the date think a little more tomorrow but it's not critical to me. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can get to it. :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'll email S&W. Thanks. Did you get my PM? I sent it just a little while ago.
> Charlie


You mean the one where you wanna give me that gun? :smt024

Yeah, sure. I got it.

Thanks. I'll be glad to take the gun off your hands.

:buttkick:

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh, that was an old PM. Sorry, I gave the gun to the paperboy for protection from the puppies. :anim_lol:


----------

